# Christmas Decorations Homebase



## harvey (28 Dec 2008)

Homebase in Nutgrove have reduced all their Christmas Glass Decorations to 25 cent some reduced from €8 each ! Had a large selection left this afternoon, some are very nice.

Also artificial Christmas trees reduced by as much as 75%.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (28 Dec 2008)

yeah woodies also.just a few days before christmas a lot of items sold at 40%off.Today i went to get a new computer table.20e,reduced from 70e and all the christmas decorations 70%off.


----------



## Smashbox (31 Dec 2008)

Not much was left in my local Woodies after Christmas, as they also had sales on before


----------

